# سيتم اليوم رفع أكبر علم لسورية على مستوى العالم !!!!!



## rana1981 (15 يونيو 2011)

*أطلقت مجموعة من الشباب السوري حملة "ارفع معنا أكبر علم سوري" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، وتقوم فكرتها على دعوة جميع السوريين لخياطة أكبر علم للجمهورية العربية السورية، كأحد الطرق المرئية والحقيقية للرد على المؤامرة الخارجية وأدواتها من قنوات الفتنة و التحريض التي تريد أن تنال من سوريا و مواقفها الوطنية.

 وتم خياطة العلم بطول 2300 م وعرض 18 م ليتضمن أصوات الشعب السوري:  الله سوريا بشار و بس – سورية الله حاميها – صورة للرئيس بشار الأسد.

وجاء في الصفحة المخصصة للحملة "سنرد وبقوة على من تجرأ على رفع علم الكيان الصهيوني الغاصب في سورية وسنقطع اليد التي سترفع علمه على أرضها ، فلن يكون شباب سورية لقمة سائغة يصطادها الأعداء ، وعلى أرض سورية الأسد لا يرفع إلا العلم السوري..، فمن سيرفع العلم لن يكون هو نفسه شاهد العيان ، ولن يكون في لبنان والأردن ويصور على انه في سورية.. من سيرفع العلم هم نحن أبناء سورية الأسد وعلى ارض سورية الأسد..".


رفع أكبر علم لسورية على مستوى العالم*
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj1CWpTu3J8&h=6d2a3​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

عايزين نشوفه بقى​


----------



## مريم12 (15 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا معاكواااااااا يا رنونتى*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2011)

يس
انا بشوفوه ناو في هذه الساعة مباشرة
وبعد عدة دقائق من الان سيرفع على وقع النشيط الوطني


----------



## rana1981 (15 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> عايزين نشوفه بقى​



فيك تشوفه من البث الماشر على القناة الفضائية السورية الان 
وهاد اللينك http://tv.s11w.com/tvshow22.html


----------



## rana1981 (15 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> يس
> انا بشوفوه ناو في هذه الساعة مباشرة
> وبعد عدة دقائق من الان سيرفع على وقع النشيط الوطني



*وانا كمان عم شوفه هلا عالنت 
رااااااااااااااااائع جدااا​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 يونيو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *ربنا معاكواااااااا يا رنونتى*​



*شكرا يا حلوة​*


----------



## استفانوس (15 يونيو 2011)

نعم هذه سورية نعم هذا الشعب الابي 
فلتحيا سورية بكل فخر واعتزاز بقادتها وعلمها الذي يرفع الراس
الان انا اشاهد المسيرة الكبيرة وقلبي يرقص فرحا حتى لم استطع وقوف دموعي 
نعم هذه سورية
فليشاهد القرضاوي والعرعور وامثالهم من هو الشعب السوري الابي الذي يحب قائده الدكتور بشار الاسد الغالي
اصلي ان يبارك الرب سورية شعبا وقادة ويحميها بقوة صليبه من كل غاصب ومعتدي


----------



## rana1981 (15 يونيو 2011)

استفانوس قال:


> نعم هذه سورية نعم هذا الشعب الابي
> فلتحيا سورية بكل فخر واعتزاز بقادتها وعلمها الذي يرفع الراس
> الان انا اشاهد المسيرة الكبيرة وقلبي يرقص فرحا حتى لم استطع وقوف دموعي
> نعم هذه سورية
> ...



*نعم يا استفانوس منظر رائع جدا
تعيش سورية حرة كريمة أبية قوية بشعبها وقائدها الاسد​*


----------



## sarkoo (15 يونيو 2011)

أنا سوري مقيم بقطر وعم شوف التلفزيون وعيوني عم ادمع ومشتهي كون معهن خيي هونيك وهلأ حكيتو والموقف رائع جدا ..... الله يحميكي يا بلدي


----------



## استفانوس (15 يونيو 2011)

انتظر ان يزور هذا العلم كل انحاء سورية الاسد​


----------



## استفانوس (15 يونيو 2011)

ارمن اكراد جركس دروز كلدان اشوريين سريان عرب ومن مختلف الطوائف والمذاهب 
الكل في دمشق يرفع *علم سورية الاسد* 
وسوف ياتي الدور لكل محافظات سورية الاسد
ليرى العالم ان *سورية بشعبها وقادتها* انها عصية على كل مؤامرة تحاك ضدها
*تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااا سورية الاسد*


----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yj1CWpTu3J8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2011)

*

















الرب يكون مع 
ســــوريا
ومصــــر
وكل شعوب العالم
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يونيو 2011)

*يا رب احمى سوريا وشعبها الغالى وعم بسلامك ع ارضها 
شىء جميل ومفرح يا رنووون 
ربنا يباركك يا قمرررر انتى وكل السوريين اخواتى هنا​*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2011)

*كنت معهم ، مئات آلاف المؤيدين ، لتعرفوا من هو الشعب ، لتعرفوا من هم الأكثرية ، أضعاف مجموع كل المظاهرات التي تخرج الجمعة .*

*ما أروعها من مشاهد ، هتفنا بصوت واحد لسوريا ولقائدها*
*"أبو حافظ .. أبو حافظ"*
*"الله ، سوريا ، بشار وبس"*
*"غير تلاتة ما منختار ، الله وسوريا وبشار"*
*"خلي الصوت يشعل نار ، الله وسوريا وبشار"*
*"بالروح بالدم نفديك يا بشار"*
*وغيرها ......*

*العلم رائع وهائل على مد النظر ، والناس على مد النظر ، هتافات وأعلام .*
*رفعنا العلم ومشنا به ، إذا حسبنا الطول والأشخاص يعني أن من حمل أطراف العلم فقط عشرات الألوف وهتاف واحد "أبو حافظ ... أبو حافظ" .*
*وسأرفع الصور قريباً*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2011)

*تلفزيون الدنيا يؤكد أنها مليونية .*


----------



## SALVATION (15 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يحمى كل شعوبة
شكراا رنا​


----------



## جيلان (15 يونيو 2011)

واااااااااو
الله يحميكم حبيبتى


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2011)

*أول صورة عن موبايلي :*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2011)

*ثاني صور موبايلي :*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2011)

*ثالث صور موبايلي :*


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2011)

*رابع صور موبايلي :*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (15 يونيو 2011)

*في خطوة مماثلة قام طلاب جامعة تشرين في محافظة اللاذقية بتصميم علم ضخم
و الملفت للنظر هنا هو أن العلم يحمل توقيعات طلاب الجامعة كلها .. وكلمات تأييد لسيادة الرئيس
و سيتم نقله إلى سيادة الرئيس مباشرة كهدية من طلاب الجامعة عما قريب

سوريا كبيرة بقائدها و شعبها
و الرب من عندو حاميها
شكراً للصور
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2011)

*العلم سيمر على المحافظات الأخرى ، يعني سيأتي إلى اللاذقية وجامعتها *


----------



## Violet Fragrance (15 يونيو 2011)

*اي بوكرا بس تجي عاللادئية
بتصور جولة العلم هون كمان ^_^
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (15 يونيو 2011)

*اي انشالله بقدر اجي عاللادئية ، والله صرلي زمان بسبب هالمشاكل*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (15 يونيو 2011)

*عكيفك ما تجي لأن
ههههههه
يلا الرب يحمي وطننا
و قائدنا
خلصت .. بشار و بس
*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يا رونه حبيبتي


----------



## تيمو (15 يونيو 2011)

الغريب إنو هلخبر لا الجزيرة وأخوتها طنّوا ورنّوا إلو متل أخبار التمرّد ...

بس الله محيهم للشامية ، بيت بيت فرد فرد شخص شخص وتحية خاصة لأهل حلب 

وأيضاً زيارة الرئيس لحماة ما حدى حكى فيها ، ولا مظاهرات التأييد ... يوه شكلوا مش عاجبهم إنو الشعب يُريد إبقاء النظام


----------



## The Antiochian (16 يونيو 2011)

> *الغريب إنو هلخبر لا الجزيرة وأخوتها طنّوا ورنّوا إلو متل أخبار التمرّد ...*


*ههههههه اي طبعاً قال آلاف ، اي الي حملوا اطراف العلم بس بعشرات الآلاف .*
*لو طلعوا مية واحد مظاهرة كان صرعونا وقالوا آلاف .*



> وأيضاً زيارة الرئيس لحماة ما حدى حكى فيها


*لعمى هي أنا ما سمعت فيها ، ايمت صارت ؟؟*



> الشعب يُريد إبقاء النظام


*ذكرتني بهتاف قلناه كذا مرة : "الشعب يريد بشار الأسد"*
*وفي كمان "يا الله ويا قاهر ،، تحمي بشار وماهر"*
*وهتفنا للجيش كتير .*

*بتعرف على سيرة حماة في توجيهات من الرئيس بإزالة تماثيل القائد الخالد حافظ الأسد ، وبحماة شال الأمن تمثال ضخم ، بس بالساحل الناس منعت الأمن وتجمعوا آلاف حول التمثال هتفوا "غير الله ما بشيلك" .*

*وكمان صارو عالأخبار يغيروا حكين ، قالوا مكتوب عالعلم الله سوريا وعبارات وطنية أخرى ، وهو مكتوب عليه الله سورية بشار وبس .*
*أنا ضد انو يسايرن ، لأنن ما بيجوا بالذوق .*

*بس بعد هالمسيرة اطمنت كتير ، يعني ما في مدارس متل أول مسيرة طلعت المدارس كلا ، وطلاب الشهادات عندن فحوص ، وطلاب الجامعات عندن فحوص وهدول اكتر فئة بتشارك ، ومع هيك شفنا مئات الآلاف .*


----------



## rana1981 (22 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا عالصور 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (22 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رب احمى سوريا وشعبها الغالى وعم بسلامك ع ارضها
> شىء جميل ومفرح يا رنووون
> ربنا يباركك يا قمرررر انتى وكل السوريين اخواتى هنا​*



*شكرا حبيبتي
نورررررتي الموضوع​*


----------



## rana1981 (22 يونيو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> ربنا يحمى كل شعوبة
> شكراا رنا​



*شكرا توني
 الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## rana1981 (22 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> واااااااااو
> الله يحميكم حبيبتى



*شكرا يا حلوة على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (22 يونيو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> ربنا يا رونه حبيبتي



*نورتي يا حلوة​*


----------



## girgis2 (22 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يسترها معاكم ومع كل شعبه في كل مكان*​


----------



## MAJI (22 يونيو 2011)

تعبير جميل ورائع
ربنا يحمي سوريا من الشرير
شكرا رنا 
الرب يحفظم


----------



## rana1981 (23 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *ربنا يسترها معاكم ومع كل شعبه في كل مكان*​



*شكرا على مرورك 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 يونيو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> تعبير جميل ورائع
> ربنا يحمي سوريا من الشرير
> شكرا رنا
> الرب يحفظم



*شكرا كتير 
الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## تيمو (23 يونيو 2011)

رُفع علم كبير على قلعة حلب بوجود عشرات الآلآف

الله محي الحلبية


----------



## azazi (24 يونيو 2011)

النظام السوري بعثي فاشي
مقدرات سوريا وثرواتها كافية ان تجعل متوسط دخل الفرد السوري بالسنة
20 الف دولار.

لكن شلة حرامية بعثيين استحوذت على مقدرات هذا البلد الجميل والرائع.


----------



## Alcrusader (24 يونيو 2011)

azazi قال:


> النظام السوري بعثي فاشي
> مقدرات سوريا وثرواتها كافية ان تجعل متوسط دخل الفرد السوري بالسنة
> 20 الف دولار.
> 
> لكن شلة حرامية بعثيين استحوذت على مقدرات هذا البلد الجميل والرائع.


*
نظام العائلة الواحدة... لا يختلف عن المملكة... بس بالأسامي.
المشكلة أنه، هذا أفضل الشرين...
*


----------



## وسام شاه (24 يونيو 2011)

Alcrusader قال:


> *
> نظام العائلة الواحدة... لا يختلف عن المملكة... بس بالأسامي.
> المشكلة أنه، هذا أفضل الشرين...
> *



س: ما هو الفرق بين المملكة و الجمهورية؟
ج: في المملكة ابن الملك يرث الحكم ..أما في الجمهورية ابن رئيس الجمهورية يرث الحكم...!!!؟؟؟


----------



## وسام شاه (24 يونيو 2011)

س: ما هي "الجملوكية"؟

ج: و يجيبنا على هذا السؤال الدكتور سعد الدين ابراهيم (2000) و يقول ان «الجملوكية» هى كلمة هجينية، جديدة، لا توجد فى لُغتنا العربية، ولا أى لُغة أخرى. وقد قمنا نحن بتركيبها، من كلمتى «جمهورية» و«ملكية». وهما كلمتان معروفتان لأنظمة حُكم، إما وراثية (فتكون ملكية)، وإما مُنتخبة شعبياً كل عدة سنوات (فتكون جمهورية، لدور الجمهور فى اختيارها). وهى أشكال حُكم كانت معروفة عندنا مصرياً وعربياً وعند بقية العالم، إلى عام 2000.

أما ما لم يكن معروفاً إلى حينه (2000)، فهو أن يبدأ النظام «جمهورياً» فى الدستور، وعلى الورق، ثم يتحول فى الواقع وبالخديعة إلى حُكم ملكى وراثى.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 يونيو 2011)

*ارفع معنا أكبر علم سوري" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، وتقوم فكرتها على دعوة جميع السوريين لخياطة أكبر علم للجمهورية العربية السورية، كأحد الطرق المرئية والحقيقية للرد على المؤامرة الخارجية وأدواتها من قنوات الفتنة و التحريض التي تريد أن تنال من سوريا و مواقفها الوطنية


الف مبروووووك رفع اكبر علم سورى

وعقبال المصرييين عندما نتخلص من المؤامرات الخارخية*


----------



## rana1981 (25 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا على ردودكم
ولكن عندما لا يعجني الرد أفضل الصمت (موضوعي عن علم سورية وليس عن التكلم عن انظمة الحكم وعندما اتحدث عن الانظمة فبكل سرور اقرأ ردودكم على موضوعي )
سلام ونعمة​*


----------

